# se le quedó mirando



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"-Porque siempre hay gente dispuesta a creer en cualquier cosa, en lugar de ocuparse de asuntos más productivos.
Ella se le quedó mirando casi con dolor." (La isla de los amores infinitos, Daína Chaviano)

¿Cómo se puede traducir la estructura "quedarse + gerundio" al alemán? ¡Gracias de antemano!


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## baufred

... schaust du hier ... sehr aufschlußreich beschrieben:
Spanisch kostenlos lernen: online Lehrbuch - curso de español (Spanischkurs)

Saludos ....


----------



## DanielaKlein

Vielen Dank,

Liebe Grüße,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> "—Porque siempre hay gente dispuesta a creer en cualquier cosa, en lugar de ocuparse de asuntos más productivos.
> Ella se le quedó mirando casi con dolor"*.* (_La isla de los amores infinitos_, Daína Chaviano)*.*
> 
> ¿Cómo se puede traducir la estructura "quedarse + gerundio" al alemán? ¡Gracias de antemano!
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela


Ella se le quedó mirando casi con dolor.
_Sie starrte ihn fast mit Schmerz an_.

Ich meine, das 'quedarse mirando a alguien' lässt sich ziemlich gut mit _anstarren_ übersetzen.


PS: Die spanischen Interpunktion-Regeln weichen von den deutschen ab. Vor einem die direkte Rede wiedergebenden Satz wird eine _raya_ (—) gesetzt. Der Punkt wird nicht vor, sondern nach dem End-Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Das gilt auch für Klammern. Kennzeichnender Name eines Buches, einer Schrift, eines Kunstwerks o. Ä. sollte _kursiv_ gesetzt werden.

Saludos,


----------



## osa_menor

Mein Vorschlag für eine Übersetzung wäre: _

Sie betrachtete ihn mit fast schmerzlichem Blick.
_
Un saludo.


----------



## DanielaKlein

Danke für die Antwort. Jetzt muss ich mich wohl outen: Ich weiß nicht, wie man diesen langen Strich auf der Tastatur macht. Und mein Gehirn ist für Tastenkombinationen wie ein Sieb *Lach*.

Liebe Grüße,


Daniela


----------



## kunvla

DanielaKlein said:


> Danke für die Antwort. Jetzt muss ich mich wohl outen: Ich weiß nicht, wie man diesen langen Strich auf der Tastatur macht. Und mein Gehirn ist für Tastenkombinationen wie ein Sieb *Lach*.


Zum Beispiel: Alt-Taste drücken und auf der numerischen Tastatur 0151 eintippen.

Saludos,


----------

